
Palm Pre Review - pchristensen
http://mattmaroon.com/2009/06/10/palm-pre-review/
======
pchristensen
Thanks for the review, Matt. I had consciously avoided reading news about the
Pre b/c of the painful ride that the iPhone speculation news was. I was
waiting for a review from someone I trust and didn't want to wait until 2011
when David Pogue picked one up.

It sounds really great, I'll have to give it a look.

~~~
mattmaroon
It is really surprising. I left out a couple pages worth of why I decided to
get one because I thought it too boring, but suffice it to say last minute
reviews had me skeptical and I was counting on Sprint's 30 day return policy.
I knew after about 15 minutes I wouldn't be using it though.

------
chops
This is a fantastic review.

I'm one of those users who has big fat viking fingers and I was also worried
about the keyboard, particularly with respect to the top row, which was one of
the more common complaints of fellow-fat-finger-folks. And while I don't yet
own a Pre (I'm on the list at the local Sprint store), I did try out the
keyboard on a demo unit, and found the keyboard surprisingly nice.

I've been a Treo user for about 3 years now, and am very proficient on that
keyboard, but I have a feeling that the Pre will be a bit of an upgrade as far
as typing speed is concerned (and not losing everything I'm currently typing
when a call comes in will be a bonus).

------
proee
Well I'm assuming the 3rd party battery manufactures are pushing hard to make
a "mega" battery pack that will maybe double the milli-amper hours.

This will of course add more weight and thickness, but it sounds like the
phone is pretty light so shouldn't be a problem.

~~~
mattmaroon
Let's hope.

